# Outdoor Enclosures '07



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

So... how many of you built an outdoor enclosure for your haunt this year? Not like a mausoleum, but an actual roofed-over place for people to walk into or through. Any PVC tunnels? Geodesic domes? Homemade tents? Huge hollowed-out blocks of jello? Share your haunt architecture!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I had the jello haunt. Orange with pieces of fruit cocktail mixed in.The best part of this structure is that there is always room for more.


----------

